# Pheasants with .22's



## vman11 (Oct 21, 2008)

I know it is legal to shoot pheasants with .22's in MN, is it legal in ND?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

vman11 said:


> I know it is legal to shoot pheasants with .22's in MN, is it legal in ND?


It's only illegal if you get caught.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

"Only firearms no smaller than 410 gauge nor larger than 10 gauge loaded with shot and capable of holding no more than three shells, legal archery equipment, and raptors may be used. Pistols may not be used to take migratory game birds."

that's right off the ND game and fish website.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

since when is a phesant a migratory game bird?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

stone brain, u need to stop giving me reasons to rag on u.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

you dont need a reason just rag away.if it makes you feel better.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

it does. believe me.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I believe pistols just apply to migratory game birds. Need from 410 to 10 gauge to take a pheasant. It definitely would be interesting to try a 22.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Look up the context of the paragraph you immature idiot mngoosekiller and duckmander!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

> vman11 wrote:
> I know it is legal to shoot *pheasants with .22's *in MN, is it legal in ND?





> *Upland Game Regulations*
> Quail
> *Pheasant*
> QUAIL (Bobwhite & Scaled) Regulations
> ...





> *MIGRATORY GAME BIRD REGULATIONS
> September Teal
> Special resident Canada goose seasons
> DOVE (mourning, white-winged & Eurasian collared)*


License Requirements
Residents & Nonresidents: A hunting license and a Legacy permit or proof of exemption. In addition, all hunters, unless otherwise exempt, must carry afield the HIP permit.
Public Lands
Seasons on public lands may vary from statewide seasons. Consult WMA regulations.
Shooting & Hawking Hours 
One-half hour before official sunrise to official sunset, unless otherwise provided. See Special Resident Canada Goose season. 
*Legal Means of Taking 
Shotgun (conventional or muzzleloading) *archery equipment or legal raptors and as otherwise provided under General Hunting Regulations.
Restrictions


> *No person shall take migratory game birds:*


• With a trap, snare, net, rifle, *pistol*, swivel gun, shotgun slug, shotgun larger than a 10 gauge, punt gun, battery gun, machine gun, fishhook, poison, drug, explosive, or stupefying substance.
• *With a shotgun capable of holding more than three (3) shells*, in the magazine and chamber combined, unless otherwise provided. See Special Resident Canada Goose season.

you were saying? :withstupid:

I dont know how them narthinars (northerners) bird hunt. but down here we go by this.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok and where on there does it say you can shoot a pheasant with a centerfire rifle?! It figures that you're from Oklahoma! You're freakin dumb and ignorant. So dumb you can't even pronounce a word correctly.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

stonejs1 said:


> Ok and where on there does it say you can shoot a pheasant with a *centerfire* rifle?! quote]
> 
> Aren't the most common .22's rimfire? Not to start another arguement


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

DOES THIS LOOK FAMILIAR TO YA?
show me where it says 22's,centerfire rifles(or any firearm using a single projectile, with a nontoxic bullet) is leagal for migratory upland game birds like a pheasant

5. Pheasant (Male Pheasants Only)
Open Area: Statewide 
Opens: October 11 (See Delayed Opener below) - See Nonresident Restriction 
Closes: January 4, 2009
Daily Limit: 3
Possession Limit: 12
Shooting Hours: 30 minutes before sunrise to sunset.

Youth Pheasant Season - Legally licensed residents and nonresidents ages 15 and younger may hunt pheasants statewide on October 4-5, 2008. An adult of at least 18 years of age must accompany the youth pheasant hunter in the field. This adult may not carry a firearm and may not hunt any species of wildlife. Daily limit and hunting hours are the same as the regular season.

Delayed Opener - Opens October 18. Includes area in Williams and McKenzie counties starting where BN Railroad enters North Dakota, then east on the railroad tracks to the west boundary of the Trenton Wildlife Management Area (southwest of Trenton) then south and east on the boundary of the Trenton WMA to the Missouri River, then directly across the river, then west to the Yellowstone River, then south and west on the Yellowstone River to the Montana border, then north to the point of origin. View map of delayed-opener season area.

In accordance with state law, nonresidents are not allowed to hunt on Game and Fish Department wildlife management areas or conservation PLOTS (Private Land Open To Sportsmen) areas from October 11-17, 2008.

Definition of Terms

"Upland Game" includes sharp-tailed and sage grouse, pinnated grouse (prairie chicken), Hungarian partridge, pheasants, ruffed grouse and tree squirrels
"
Waterfowl" includes ducks, geese, swans, mergansers and coots.

20. Legal Firearms and Ammunition
Game Birds and Waterfowl - Only firearms no smaller than 410 gauge nor larger than 10 gauge loaded with shot and capable of holding no more than three shells, legal archery equipment, and raptors may be used. Pistols may not be used to take migratory game birds. Nontoxic shot is required for some species and on some lands. Raptors may be used only by those possessing a falconry permit.

I mite not be one of dem der big city fellers and cant pell werth a flip. but i gots me a siks grade edacashun and I can reads fer sure.

u myte want two try huk'd on phonix. it wurx fer me.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Let this go people or suspensions will be handed out by Chris. No more warnings.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

why isnt it locked yeT?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

One user suspended - I will not tolerate personal attacks.

This negative garbage is going to stop.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------

